# mittels javascript alle einträge eine select-liste löschen?



## Solan (20. März 2008)

Moin,

ich habe da ein Problem 

Ich habe vier Select-Felder nebeneinander. Wenn im ersten Select-Feld etwas ausgewählt wird, soll eine zweite Liste im zweiten Feld aufgebaut werden.
Das Problem ist nun, wenn man im ersten Feld einen anderen Eintrag auswählt, dass ich erstmal das zweite Feld leeren muss, bevor da die neuen Einträge reinkommen.

Doch wie mach ich das? Habe es mit folgendem Code versucht, doch der bewirkt nur, dass ca. die Hälfte der Einträge gelöscht wird.


```
function clearEbene2() {
	var laenge = document.tb.ebene2.length;
	for(var i = 0; i < laenge; i++) {
		document.tb.ebene2.options[i] = null;
	}
}
```


----------



## Quaese (20. März 2008)

Hi,

setze einfach die Länge auf Null.

```
function clearEbene2() {
  document.tb.ebene2.length = 0;
}
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Solan (21. März 2008)

Argh,

so simpel und doch nicht von selbst drauf gekommen :-(


Danke!


----------

